
Scott Meyers, Andrei Alexandrescu and Herb Sutter: C++ and Beyond - rnicholson
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Scott-Meyers-Andrei-Alexandrescu-and-Herb-Sutter-C-and-Beyond
======
kristianp
Interesting fact from the article, Alexandrescu works at facebook:

    
    
        Andrei Alexandrescu is the co-designer of the D programming language, technical 
        author and research scientist at Facebook

~~~
rat
He is probably better known for Modern C++ Design, Loki, and D

------
lobster_johnson
Is there a transcript? I prefer to skim.

